# LED Battens



## jlawford (17 Jul 2017)

Hi all,

Has anyone used LED battens available from Screwfix or
Similar?

I'm looking at this range:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-led-batte ... -4ft/2779g

Any advice as to quantity in a 12x8 shed with 8ft ceiling, and am I better with lights spaced apart as opposed to purely centrally mounted down the centre line?

Thanks!

James


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Jul 2017)

No, but I wish I'd seen them when I was building my man-cave. They look superb, and I have seen them installed elsewhere. Just make sure you get the colour temperature that you want. Cool white is good in work spaces but horrible in the lounge.


----------



## petermillard (17 Jul 2017)

Can't help with the battens, but I've just put 600x600 LED panels in my workshop fitted 2-up (so 600 x 1200) into simple wooden frames. Each panel was ~£20, outputs 4000 Lumens and consumes 48w. Cool White 6000k, and *so* much better than florries. Recommended.


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Jul 2017)

Have you got a photo of that, Peter, please?


----------



## petermillard (17 Jul 2017)

Steve Maskery":3qriz4vj said:


> Have you got a photo of that, Peter, please?


This is the panel:-
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400921892859 

And in situ:-






Unfinished - before the diffusers are on. 

HTH P


----------



## Roughcut (17 Jul 2017)

I put one of these in my 8' x 8' shed:
http://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-weatherpr ... -6ft/3398g

Easy to install, low power consumption, very bright, I can't think of any negatives.


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Jul 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (17 Jul 2017)

I put up one of the 5ft LED battens for £35 from screwfix over my workbench... What a huge difference!! I wish i'd installed them throughout


----------



## jlawford (17 Jul 2017)

Thanks all! General consensus seems positive and looks like a couple of 3000 lumen battens should do it.

Whilst we are on the subject I also recommend Diall LED bulbs- the day I replaced a whole house worth the house was a lot brighter!


----------



## Robbo3 (18 Jul 2017)

Smaller versions brilliant (pun?) as worklights as well.





This one is 12w & was approx £7 from one of the chinese sellers with a warehouse in the UK.


----------



## DiscoStu (18 Jul 2017)

I bought two from Homebase recently. Stunningly good and pretty cheap. I bought one, loved it and bought another. Daylight balanced as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerS (18 Jul 2017)

Buy it. Try it. end it back.

I've recently bought some so-called LED floodlights but find that the angle of illumination very poor. Also the definition of colour temperature is so vague as to be laughable. We trialled a couple of lights that were allegedly 'warm white'. Huge colour difference.

The new COB LEDS are pretty damn good though. 

Bear in mind that the colour temperature of LEDs is not consistent between bulbs. For that reason, we've bought a few spare so that when one of them fails (they will) the replacement will have the same colour temp as the others.


----------



## Paul200 (19 Jul 2017)

petermillard":1pxvaasl said:


> Steve Maskery":1pxvaasl said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got a photo of that, Peter, please?
> ...



Do these panels come with a diffuser Peter? Very interested because I'm just completing my workshop build and these look ideal. Also, that sounds like a lot of light for what looks like a small space (not a criticism - just trying to get it right) - would you mind telling me the size of the space and the number of panels you used please?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## mayo.mick (19 Jul 2017)

Roughcut":2zobmfmp said:


> I put one of these in my 8' x 8' shed:
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-weatherpr ... -6ft/3398g
> 
> Easy to install, low power consumption, very bright, I can't think of any negatives.



I've the same in my workshop over the bench. Wow, what light! I've a low ceiling, only about 7' would probably be much better if up higher. I'm actually on the lookout for a 600 x 600 panel for over my lathe.


----------



## petermillard (20 Jul 2017)

Paul200":1xav6qpr said:


> Do these panels come with a diffuser Peter? Very interested because I'm just completing my workshop build and these look ideal. Also, that sounds like a lot of light for what looks like a small space (not a criticism - just trying to get it right) - would you mind telling me the size of the space and the number of panels you used please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


They don't come with a diffuser, no - I'm making them as I want to combine the two panels into a single 'luminaire', but the light from them is pretty diffuse. 

It is a lot of light, yes - I've been struggling a little with the previous setup for the video work, and want more light to give me more flexibility, purely for that aspect of things. 

Actual workshop size is ~2.5 x 5.8m (8'6 x 19' ish), I have 8 of those panels grouped in pairs, and will be adding a single 9th as there's a bit of a 'dead spot' - again this is purely for the video stuff. 

You can get 1200 x 300 panels that are very similar, outputting ~4000Lm per panel if that shape suits you better. 

I did a 'shop tour' video recently, may be of some interest?? Don't have the link to hand, but it's on my YouTube channel, should be a link in my sig. or www.10minuteworkshop.tv will take you straight there. 

HTH P


----------



## Paul200 (20 Jul 2017)

petermillard":2mwedqz6 said:


> I did a 'shop tour' video recently, may be of some interest?? Don't have the link to hand, but it's on my YouTube channel, should be a link in my sig. or http://www.10minuteworkshop.tv will take you straight there.
> 
> HTH P



Thank you Peter - a very helpful reply  I checked out your video and will be going straight back to it as soon as I start to fit mine out - some great space-saving ideas there. I need to get myself a Manfrotto boom arm! I had a similar setup in my old workshop but nothing quite as sophisticated!

Much appreciated - thanks again.

Paul


----------



## transatlantic (20 Jul 2017)

I've just bought 3 of these ready to put up in my single garage. I hooked one up to a plug to test and it's much better than what I have, so hopefully 3 will be sufficient. It should be noted though that painting your walls white will make a HUGE difference. I may paint them at some point, but not anytime soon as I quite like the brick look. I feel like having the white walls will give me headaches as I am prone to getting them with bright lights/sun etc 

http://www.screwfix.com/p/led-batten-45 ... -5ft/5440r


----------



## hairywan (20 Jul 2017)

I have just installed these in new garage workshop. They Chuck out lots of light. I have not moved in yet so can't say hat are like to spend hours with. But first impressions, are they are fab


----------



## cutting42 (21 Jul 2017)

Not quite what you asked for but I have used LED tape for my 5m by 3.6m workshop. I used a high output bright white LED tape from https://www.ultraleds.co.uk/2520-lumen- ... -reel.html and three separate power supplies from eBay. I originally had a single PSU but it was fan cooled and noisy and the three separate PSU's are not fan cooled therefore silent. It works extremely well with a very even and bright light throughout the whole workshop.


----------



## RogerS (15 Aug 2017)

Cracking recommendation, thanks, Peter (Millard). Just bought one to try...superb value for money and the light output is awesome. =D>


----------



## petermillard (17 Aug 2017)

RogerS":pqfxn702 said:


> Cracking recommendation, thanks, Peter (Millard). Just bought one to try...superb value for money and the light output is awesome. =D>


[THUMBS UP SIGN]Impressive aren't they? No regrets here, every day in the workshop is a pleasure...


----------



## NazNomad (30 Aug 2017)

I fitted a 20W LED batten in the garage this afternoon... It's (almost literally) like night and day compared to the 5ft tube it replaced.

Also, I didn't realise you need to change the starter - which was supplied with the tube.

For 10-and-a-bit squids, it's a no-brainer really.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/philips-led-t ... tid=374950

I'll be getting another two for above the lathe next week.


----------



## fezman (30 Aug 2017)

I watched Peter's workshop video on the 600x600 panels. Bought one from Toolstation yesterday for my Garage / Workshop - made a massive difference, and thats just one of them. They were a bit dearer than ebay at £30 each, but still cheap enough that i am thinking of adding 1 or 2 more. 
thanks Peter for the tip (and all the other videos too)

F


----------



## petermillard (31 Aug 2017)

Pleasure [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## jlawford (31 Aug 2017)

petermillard":4ux6flao said:


> Pleasure [THUMBS UP SIGN]



I ended up buying 4 panels from the eBay link you provided in your LED video- got the 5K lumen versions. New workshop not ready but a quick test of a single panel proved retina searing!


----------



## petermillard (1 Sep 2017)

jlawford":8b4wo5aa said:


> petermillard":8b4wo5aa said:
> 
> 
> > Pleasure [THUMBS UP SIGN]
> ...


Excellent! I have 9 of them now, and it's plenty bright


----------



## NazNomad (6 Sep 2017)

Fitted two 20w LED tubes above the lathe... Thinking I might need to turn in a welding mask now, it's a bit bright. :-D


----------



## Paul200 (22 Sep 2017)

Just received three 1200x300 panels from your ebay link Peter. Not ready to fit them yet but put a plug on one just to check it out - and I'm typing this with sunglasses on! These were for basic, background lighting but I may not need anything else - amazing, thank you =D>

Paul


----------



## petermillard (22 Sep 2017)

Pleasure - good to hear you're happy with them [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------

